# Does anyone know what this is???



## Jessl17 (Oct 11, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone knows what this is. It was growing rapidly only on one of my live rocks until I tried sucking some of it out and now it has attached to my live sand in various places. I’ve asked a few ppl and no one seems to know for sure. I’ve been told possibly a sponge of sorts. Tank has only been running for 2 months and this started about a week ago. Oh and when I suck it out it smells horrible! Any help with this and how to get rid of it would be much appreciated


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

If you can suck it out, it might be slime. But yes it could also be a sponge, in which case you are lucky to have such a rare thing to look at while it lasts.


----------



## watersmudge (May 31, 2018)

on the pics it kind of looks the same as when fish food rots and makes a little slimy cloud thing.
if it is that it can just be sucked out
not really sure it is though... :roll:


----------



## GAMEFORKIDS (Aug 1, 2018)

Your information is good and friendly this article very helpful for me. Thanks for the post.! 
duck life 4

vex 3

fnaf 4


----------



## couger (Jun 4, 2018)

I purchased some plant mats that had something like that. Gel grow, I think it was called. I am with the folks that say it is slime mold and should be removed.


----------



## couger (Jun 4, 2018)

*malware links are not welcome*



GAMEFORKIDS said:


> Your information is good and friendly this article very helpful for me. Thanks for the post.!
> duck life 4
> 
> vex 3
> ...


You and your bot friends need to be stopped.


----------

